# MuaazCubes Progression Thread! // SS Comp PB



## MuaazCubes (Mar 20, 2021)

I'll be posting every now and then of what I've achieved. I learned full pll a few days ago, all of my PLL's are around 5 seconds now. I'm learning full OLL, using Cubehead's calendar, but not really gonna try to do it in a month, might be able to, idk.

Main Cube: Rs3m 2020

Usually average mid 20's

PB: 15.64 seconds. 

OLL's learned so far: T shapes: did it before wanting to learn full OLL, cuz there very intuitive to learn. All corners-oriented cases and the squares cases, prob the most difficult to learn out of these so far. 

If you have any suggestions on what alg's I should learn or anything like that will be very much appreciated.


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Mar 20, 2021)

Good luck! Tips:

-Practice F2L Algs. These will be important as you will need to execute in about 10s to get to sub-20. If you use intuitive, it will be very hard. I suggest you learn from the cubeskills pdf.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 21, 2021)

Update: Just learned the lightning bolt cases (big and small) for OLL, Here are the Algs:

OLL 39: L F' (L' U' L U) F U' L'

OLL 40: R' F (R U R' U') F' U R

OLL 7: (r U R' U) (R U2 r')

OLL 8: (l' U' L U') (L' U2 l)

OLL 11: (r U R' U) (R' F R F') (R U2 r')

OLL 12: M' (R' U' R U') (R' U2 R U') R r'

I'm using the lefty cases for 3 & 39 cuz IMO the righty cases are pretty bad compared to them.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 22, 2021)

All of my Lightning bolt cases are around the 9-7 second mark, still really slow, will try to get them down to 5 seconds by the end of today.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 22, 2021)

Nice! Practise makes perfect


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 23, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice! Practise makes perfect


Thanks! Now all of my lightning bolt cases are around the 4.3-second mark, took a while, plus I had school, and hopefully tomorrow I can start on some other cases, probably the P and C shape cases.


----------



## Jake1 (Mar 23, 2021)

Good job ,I usually cube after school for an hour or so,depending on what day it is and if there is a test tomorrow


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 23, 2021)

Jake1 said:


> Good job ,"


Thanks!
[QUOTE=" I usually cube after school for an hour or so,depending on what day it is and if there is a test tomorrow"[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I usually do some homework after school, then do some chores, and then cube for some time or I just get really stressed out because there's an assignment I have to do or I have a test during the week and watch Netflix.


----------



## Jake1 (Mar 23, 2021)

hahaha


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 23, 2021)

Most of my OLL's so far are nearing the 3-2 second mark except for OLL 12 which is still near 4.7


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 23, 2021)

I timed all of my OLL Algorithms. Here are their times:

*OLL 5*: 2.97

*OLL 6*: 3.84

*OLL 7*: 3.86

*OLL 8*: 1.68
*
OLL 11*: 2.67

*OLL 12*: 4.24 
*
OLL 21*: 2.49

*OLL 22*: 2.06

*OLL 23*: 2.19

*OLL 24*: 1.27

*OLL 25*: 2.74

*OLL 26*: 1.54

*OLL 27*: 1.41

*OLL 28*: 1.95

*OLL 33*: 1.19

*OLL 37*: 1.66 (Learned it pretty intuitively while scrolling through the algs)

*OLL 39*: 2.38

*OLL 40*: 1.77

*OLL 45*: 1.49

*OLL 57*: 1.37


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 24, 2021)

Just learned the P & C shaped OLL cases. Here are the algs I use: 

*OLL 31*: R' U' F (U R U' R') F' R

*OLL 32*: S (R U R' U') (R' F R f')
*
OLL 34*: R U (R2 U' R') F (R U R U') F'

*OLL 43*: R' U' (F R' F' R) U R
*
OLL 44*: f (R U R' U') f'

*OLL 46*: R' U' (R' F R F') U R

These, IMO are pretty easy algs to memorize. OLL 32 might be difficult to finger trick a little bit due to the S move in the beginning.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 25, 2021)

I just timed the P and C cases. Here are their times:

*OLL 31*: 2.91

*OLL 32*: 1.84

*OLL 34*: 6.26

*OLL 43*: 2.90

*OLL 44*: 1.53

*OLL 46*: 1.94


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> I just timed the P and C cases. Here are their times:
> 
> *OLL 31*: 2.91
> 
> ...


Why the 6.26 on OLL 34? What alg are you using?


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 25, 2021)

Im using R U (R2 U' R') F (R U R U') F'. thats mostly cuz I got some lockups, (yes, im making excuses)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

Try f R f' U' r' U' R U M' or R U R' U' x D R' U R U' D' x'(I used to use this alg) or F' U' F U r U R' U' M. your alg seems fine too. It's just a matter of changing your fingertricks.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Try f R f' U' r' U' R U M' or R U R' U' x D R' U R U' D' x'(I used to use this alg) or F' U' F U r U R' U' M. your alg seems fine too. It's just a matter of changing your fingertricks.


Yeah your probably right, I'll try to watch some videos for finger tricking this alg. thanks for the advice!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Yeah your probably right, I'll try to watch some videos for finger tricking this alg. thanks for the advice!


I think you should switch to the first one cuz that's the best alg for the case
Use yours for the angle


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 25, 2021)

I just got a solve that was 0.29 seconds off my pb. 

scramble: U' L' B' L F' R' D' L' D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F' L (green front, white top)

Im not that good at remembering my solves.

but I remember that after I inserted my first f2l pair, 2 more were already solved in the top layer. OLL was alright, sune + U perm.


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 26, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Im using R U (R2 U' R') F (R U R U') F'. thats mostly cuz I got some lockups, (yes, im making excuses)


I use that alg and it's quite fast, you probably need to drill it more or learn better finger tricks


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 27, 2021)

I will be learning the Fish shape algs today, hopefully getting them to sub 5 by the end of today.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 27, 2021)

New PB! 14.99 scramble: U' R' F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U F' L' F2 U2 B L' R' F

y U' R' F R U2 y R' F R //cross
y' R U R' D' R U' R' U' L U' L' U2 R' U' R U2 R' U R //F2L
U2 f R U R' U' f' L' U' L U' L' U2 L // OLL
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R //PLL

F2L was insane, last layer was alright. again, idk if this is totally accurate, because I'm terrible at reconstructions.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 28, 2021)

Here are the Algs I use for the fish shapes,

OLL 9: (R U R' U') R' F (R2 U R' U') F'

OLL 10: (R U R' U) (R' F R F') (R U2 R')

OLL 35: (R U2 R') (R' F R F') (R U2 R')


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 1, 2021)

It's been over 2 months since I've posted here. I took a break from cubing. Then recently got back into it a week ago. On my first 20 solves, I got a PB Single of 14.52 lol. I pretty much forgot my P, C, and Fish shapes OLL algs. So I had to relearn them. I'm using the same algs for them, here are their times:



Spoiler: Times



OLL 9: 1.97

OLL 10: 1.99

OLL 31: 3.66

OLL 32: 2.26

OLL 34: 3.1

OLL 35: 2.91

OLL 37: 2.18

OLL 43: 1.81

OLL 44: 1.50

OLL 46: 1.38


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 1, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> It's been over 2 months since I've posted here. I took a break from cubing. Then recently got back into it a week ago. On my first 20 solves, I got a PB Single of 14.52 lol. I pretty much forgot my P, C, and Fish shapes OLL algs. So I had to relearn them. I'm using the same algs for them, here are their times:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 2, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice


Thanks. 
I got my first ever sub 14 solve. 13.94. 

As well as a PB Ao5 of 18.53, and a PB Ao12, 19.83. 


Spoiler: Reconstruction



Scramble: L2 D' R' U R' F R' L U B2 L' B2 R B2 D2 R2 F2 R D2
Inspection: z2 y2
D' R' U R' F R //White cross
y U R' U R // First pair
U' L' U' L y U R' U R // second pair
U2 L' U2 L U R U' R' //third pair
U2 L U' L' U' L' U L //fourth pair
U f R U R' U' f' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //2LOLL, instead of doing U2 + sune, could've done L U L' U L U2 L', then a U' and a T perm.
U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // T perm pll


I hope I got the reconstruction right.


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 3, 2021)

Learning Small L shape OLL cases.



Spoiler: Algorithms



OLL 47: F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'

OLL 48: F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F'

OLL 49: r U' r2 U r2 U (r2 U' r)

OLL 50: r' U r2 U' r2 U' (r2 U r')

OLL 53: r' U2 (R U R' U') (R U R' U) r

OLL 54: (r U2 R' U') (R U R' U') (R U' r')


----------



## the dnf master (May 3, 2021)

For OLL 47, I recommend you learn F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 3, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> For OLL 47, I recommend you learn F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R'


Thanks, changed it!


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 5, 2021)

First sub 20 SS comp average!

19.31 
(31.96)
17.45
22.74
(14.36)
= 19.83

wow I did not expect to have 3 sub 20 solves. but we don't talk about the 31.96.


----------



## rubik2005 (May 5, 2021)

Nice! Keep learning + practicing and you'll be consistently sub-20


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 9, 2021)

Small L cases times: 



Spoiler: Times



47: 1.61

48: 1.40

49: 3.15

50: 3.09

53: 1.73

54: 2.16



Which puts me at 35 OLL cases learned. 22 more!


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 10, 2021)

Now learning the W OLL Cases, here are the algs I use for both of them.

36: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R' F R F'

38: (R U R' U) (R U' R' U') (R' F R F')


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 10, 2021)

Times:

36: 2.39

38: 2.02


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 10, 2021)

keep on the good work!


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 12, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> keep on the good work!


Thanks. 

Also, I'm going to take a small break from learning OLL and try some color neutrality. Right now, I'm working on Red and Orange, I already do white and yellow cross.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 12, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Right now, I'm working on Red and Orange, I already do white and yellow cross.


I suggest you become fully CN all at once. It's more efficient.


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 12, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> I suggest you become fully CN all at once. It's more efficient.


Ok, thanks for the advice!


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 20, 2021)

PB by .2 seconds.


----------



## MuaazCubes (May 21, 2021)

I just started to time my solves being color neutral and they were all low 30's. Hopefully I'll get better in a couple of days


----------



## CFOP INC (May 21, 2021)

I am kind of sub 20 with beginner pll and oll I think if you worked on your f2l and everything else you already are working on you could be sub 10.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 11, 2021)

First ever sq-1 timed solve! I did search some of the algs up, the cube shape was very difficult, i got an easy m2 slice case for edges, and 1 layer was already solved lol. 

I kinda stopped learning OLL's cuz I got a bunch of exams this month, so hopeully once my school ends, which should be the 26th, i'll get back to learning OLL.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 15, 2021)

New PB single! 11.766 on Cubedesk. 

I was just casually solving during math class when I was bored lol and I got this time. 

Scramble: 
F' U2 R' D R B' R U2 L U' R2 F2 U' F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 
Reconstruction:

z2 y'
U' F' U' R' F' D2 F white cross
y' U' R' U' R L' U2 L y R' U' R U2 L' U' L U' R U R' // F2L
U R2 D (R' U2 R) D' (R' U2 R') // OLL
U R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D' U' // GD PLL

almost 2 whole seconds off my previous PB single!


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 18, 2021)

69th on Cubedesk leaderboard. Right behind Satan lol


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 19, 2021)

Best solve on Blue cross!




Spoiler: Reconstruction



Inspection: y z y

R' B U' R U R' D'// Saw blue corner and corresponding edge, Xcross
U' R U2 R' U L U L'// First Pair
U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U R'//Second Pair
R' U R//third pair
U' L F' L' U' L U F U' L'//OLL
U R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'//PLL



one of my first X crosses.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 23, 2021)

I just got my SpeedStacks timer plus a mat, but don't have the right cable to connect it to my computer lol, I'm also thinking about going to Florida Returns 2021 In Orlando.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 23, 2021)

ur lucky there are no comps in california at all


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 23, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> ur lucky there are no comps in california at all


well I actually live in New York, but my family is going vacation there for that same week the comp was in. There arent any comps in NY either


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 25, 2021)

I tried to register about half an hour from when the register time opened, and it already reached the competitor limit lol.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jun 29, 2021)

l Shaped OLL Algs:



Spoiler: 
Algorithms:



51: F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' 

52: R' F' U' F U' (R U R' U) R 

55: R' F R U R U' R2 F' R2 U' R' U R U R' 

56: (r' U' r) U' R' U R U' R' U R r' U r





Spoiler: Best Times:



51: 1.680

52: 1.860

55: 1.789

56: 2.671


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 29, 2021)

for 56, the better one is r U r', double inverse sexy move r U' r'. Very similar, but I think the fingertricks are better for this one.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jun 29, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> for 56, the better one is r U r', double inverse sexy move r U' r'. Very similar, but I think the fingertricks are better for this one.


Agreed


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 2, 2021)

Google interactive doodle:


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 2, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Google interactive doodle:
> 
> View attachment 16238


I used to do that in my early cubing days. Guess what.. I averaged 10 minutes lol


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> I used to do that in my early cubing days. Guess what.. I averaged 10 minutes lol


Yeah, it can be somewhat difficult, but the keys to move each side are pretty simple, unlike the cstimer virtual cube IMO


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 2, 2021)

@MuaazCubes there's a comp in NY


----------



## Waffles (Jul 3, 2021)

meanwhile in australia:

“Another one bites the dust”


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 4, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> @MuaazCubes there's a comp in NY


wow, thanks, ill probably go to the one on August 1st, since I have to go somewhere on the 31st. but that's if I register fast enough lol

E: I got in.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 5, 2021)

*Goals Before Competition:*

• Learn Full OLL, Awkward Shape, Dot cases, and some I forgot/need to learn better algs for
• Get All OLLs to at least sub 5, at most sub 3.
• Practice F2L
• *Get Sub 20!*

Already getting a lot of sub 20 solves, with some 20-23's. I have until August 1st, the day of the competition to get these accomplished.

Edit: I am only doing 3x3, mostly because that's the event I want to get better at, I won't be doing the other events, 2x2, 3x3OH, and skewb, but I'll be in NJ at the time, so I have to wake up at like 3 to get ready and leave at 5, for a long drive.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 5, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> *Goals Before Competition:*
> 
> • Learn Full OLL, Awkward Shape, Dot cases, and *some I forgot*/need to learn better algs for


Are you using a trainer for practicing your OLL recall or just spamming with an alg sheet? I believe using a trainer is essential to effectively learning and being able to execute full OLL. Learning the algs is only half the battle.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 5, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Are you using a trainer for practicing your OLL recall or just spamming with an alg sheet? I believe using a trainer is essential to effectively learning and being able to execute full OLL. Learning the algs is only half the battle.


Yeah, Ive been using the Cubedesk and jperm.net trainer.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jul 5, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> Yeah, Ive been using the Cubedesk and jperm.net trainer.


Nice. Good luck with your goals ahead of the competition.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jul 7, 2021)

*Knight Shape*



Spoiler: Algorithms & Times



13 F U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' Time 1.774

14 R' F R U R' F' R F U' F' Time 1.940

15 l' U' l L' U' L U l' U l Time 2.175

16 r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' Time 1.878


*
Awkward shape*



Spoiler: Algorithms & Times



29 R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' Time 2.230

30 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 Time 2.701

41 R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' Time 2.476

42 R' F R F' R' F R F' R U R' U' R U R' Time 1.875


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 7, 2021)

OLL 42, the best one(at least for me) is F S' R U R' U' F' U S


----------



## Waffles (Jul 7, 2021)

Yes, but that contains S moves


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 8, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Yes, but that contains S moves


It's regripless, doesn't overwork, and is shorter. I think that is worth having s moves


----------



## Waffles (Jul 8, 2021)

Whoops, thought that was for a different OLL. I’m still going to stick with my LUDFBR gen alg (nah jk) but might consider that one. The thing I don’t like is the beginning, and I’m terrible at S/E moves


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 8, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Whoops, thought that was for a different OLL. I’m still going to stick with my LUDFBR gen alg (nah jk) but might consider that one. The thing I don’t like is the beginning, and I’m terrible at S/E moves


S moves aren't that hard with practice and there are barely any algs in CFOP that use E moves


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 8, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> S moves aren't that hard with practice and there are barely any algs in CFOP that use E moves


z E2 R E2 R2' E2 R E2
You're welcome.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 8, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> z E2 R E2 R2' E2 R E2
> You're welcome.


there is absolutely no way I'm going to use that H perm over my main alg, z2 (R U R' U' D)30


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 8, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> z E2 R E2 R2' E2 R E2
> You're welcome.


I think that he meant “there are no _good_ algs in CFOP that use E moves.”


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 8, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> there is absolutely no way I'm going to use that H perm over my main alg, z2 (R U R' U' D)30


I might switch to that tbh. I currently do M2 U M2 U D M2 D' M2 U D M2 U D M2 U' M2 D' M2 U' L' U' L F U' F' U L F' L' F M2 U M2 U E. I found all on my own!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 8, 2021)

@MuaazCubes for OLL 55, you're better off using R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' or r U2 R2 F R F' U2 r' F R F' instead of the alg you're using.


----------



## Waffles (Jul 8, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> @MuaazCubes for OLL 55, you're better off using R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 F R F' or r U2 R2 F R F' U2 r' F R F' instead of the alg you're using.



Yeah the first one is the one I use and it wasn’t hard to memorise at all. It’s also a good algorithm in itself, 1.4-1.5


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 8, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Yeah the first one is the one I use and it wasn’t hard to memorise at all. It’s also a good algorithm in itself, 1.4-1.5


Yeah I used to use it when I used to do CFOP thanks to Jay Mcneill.


----------



## sebcoolan_the_second (Sep 3, 2021)

can i say "e" over here?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 3, 2021)

sebcoolan_the_second said:


> can i say "e" over here?


Sure, but it doesn’t add anything to this thread (which is slightly dead/inactive).
Maybe in a profile post.


----------



## sebcoolan_the_second (Sep 6, 2021)

> Sure, but it doesn’t add anything to this thread (which is slightly dead/inactive).
> Maybe in a profile post.


ok


----------



## MuaazCubes (Oct 23, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Sure, but it doesn’t add anything to this thread (which is slightly dead/inactive).
> Maybe in a profile post.



Sorry for the inactivity, I didn't really feel motivated throughout August through most of October. 




A couple of solves after a 3-month break lol. Hopes up .


I will put off OLL (again) until thanksgiving or Christmas/New Year break when I have more time. Forgot all of my awkward shapes.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Oct 26, 2021)

Best Ao5 in the SS comp, honestly really proud of the 15 and 16. I couldve gotten a better time on the last one, but I got some lockups on the G perm at the end.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 27, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> View attachment 17485
> 
> Best Ao5 in the SS comp, honestly really proud of the 15 and 16. I couldve gotten a better time on the last one, but I got some lockups on the G perm at the end.


wow everyone's getting PRs and PBs this week!!
congrats btw


----------



## MuaazCubes (Nov 7, 2021)

Another PB Comp average of 17.72! And they were all Sub-20 Solves too! just barely


----------



## MuaazCubes (Nov 8, 2021)

I was on the bus for school this morning and got 2, 11 second solves! I'll see if I can post the times after school, as well as the scrambles.


Edit: there both PB‘s 11.62 and 11.47.

Of all the places I’d never expect to get it on a school bus.


----------



## MuaazCubes (Nov 10, 2021)

Another PB comp Average! 17.34



The last solve couldve been a 14 or 13, but got WAY too many lockups in LL


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Nov 11, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> I just got a solve that was 0.29 seconds off my pb.
> 
> scramble: U' L' B' L F' R' D' L' D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F' L (green front, white top)
> 
> ...


wow. Lucky scramble right there. What's your PB?


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 11, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> I just got a solve that was 0.29 seconds off my pb.
> 
> scramble: U' L' B' L F' R' D' L' D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F' L (green front, white top)
> 
> ...


What cross?


----------



## MuaazCubes (Nov 11, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> wow. Lucky scramble right there. What's your PB?


My PB is 11.47


CubeRed said:


> What cross?


Yellow


----------

